# Mp3 player driver problem



## Demonickhild (Oct 2, 2006)

well i guess this would go here
i just bought a cheap 50$ 512 mb mp3 player 
and it came with a mini disk, (the driver) for windows 98/se 
and thats what i have on my computer, so i installed the driver, and then 
restarted the computer like it prompted me...
and then i come back plug in the usb cable and the mp3 to the cable..
and it still doesnt show up as a drive?? it is a burnt copy of windows 98se, if that matters

the mp3 link is 

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10072984&catid=22576

if it says you need a postal code, type in l4t5j3


thank you for any help


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Uninstall that driver in device manager. Its a plug & play device, so Windows won't need a driver for it. Just plug it in again, and you should get a balloon from the system tray saying "Found new hardware...Hip Street HS-145...Disk drive". To add music, just drag and drop music from Windows Explorer. You can also use Windows Media Player if you want.


----------

